

Online dating will always be broken, but it might be OK - alexshye
http://alexshye.wordpress.com/2013/10/10/online-dating-will-always-be-broken-but-it-might-be-ok/

======
barbchavez
Online Profiles are not "Broken" as much as they are "embellished". By that, I
mean that a big majority of users -- I would say as much as 95% amongst guys
and 40% amongst girls -- embellish their profile in areas where they
internally feel they are lacking / inadequate.

I have met 100s of guys from plentyoffish.com match.com and okcupid.com
(before match.com acquihired them) and can say that most guys lie about their
height, as well as their jobs. It's annoying for someone really attractive and
intelligent like me because it wastes so much time!

